# How old is my betta



## Trienchieu (Aug 17, 2011)

I got Kenny two days ago, red halfmoon and I was wondering how old it is since the betta looks a lot smaller than the other bettas in the store. It is approximately the size of my guppy. :shock:


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

pics


----------



## londongirl (Aug 10, 2011)

there's no actual way of telling age, as all fish develop at different rates. Although if your bettas still the size of a guppy i wouldnt put him past 7 months, then saying that a petshop i used to get all my products from bred bettas n they had some that where 10 months but they where tiny body and fin when flared was about the same size as a *** butt (stupid thing 2 compare to i know, was firth thing that came to mind)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Just wanted to say "*** butt" is not going to go down well considering the amount of Americans here :rofl:


----------



## londongirl (Aug 10, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Lol! Just wanted to say "*** butt" is not going to go down well considering the amount of Americans here :rofl:


sorry like i said it was the firth thing that came to mind seeing as i'd just put a cigarette out lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Understandable XD


----------



## DNangel (Aug 11, 2011)

your betta is named kenny too o: and its red and it's a HM o: MINE 2  i asked same question 2.... anyways someone told me that bettas sold in pet stores are of 6-8 months old.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I heard they cam be up to a year old..

um, what's a *** butt?? :shock: the end of a cigarette?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes end of cigarette, not the other thing... XD


----------

